# Deathwatch: The Achilus Assault



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> The Achilus Assault is an invaluable sourcebook for Deathwatch, and is a guide to the fires of war raging in the Jericho Reach, from the numberless tides of the Tyranids in Hive Fleet Dagon to the hellish legions of Chaos pouring forth from the Hadex Anomaly and the expansionist aggression of the Tau Empire. The threats presented in this tome provide Game Masters with a surfeit of antagonists and mysteries to confront a Deathwatch Kill-team.
> 
> The essence of war, brotherhood, heroism, and duty pervade the setting for Deathwatch. The task of the Achilus Crusade embraces all of these themes, yet it faces great challenges from both without and within. To live up to these ideals is a difficult task, yet it is the fate of the Deathwatch Space Marines in the Jericho Reach to shoulder this duty head-on—they are the first and last line of defence against a myriad of threats to the Crusade of which some commanders are not even aware.


Source: http://store.fantasyflightgames.com/productdetails.cfm?SKU=DW06

Looks sexy.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The system just plays really clunky for my group of players, we tend to prefer Dark Heresy.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

But it's the same system :scratchhead:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wusword77 said:


> But it's the same system :scratchhead:


I was about to say the same thing.

There are definitely more special rules to keep track of in Deathwatch just due to the sheer number of abilities Astartes have and how deadly their enemies need to be in order for them to be challenging, but the core mechanics are essentially identical with a few exceptions (like psychic powers).

Either way, I can't wait to get my mitts on this book. I just recently got a copy of Daemon Hunter and I'm rather pleased, so let's hope FFG can do the line justice with its latest addition.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have used Achaylus (Pronounced Achilus) for several years for my username and my Chaos Space Marines Army "Sons of Achaylus" and all of a sudden this Title springs up out of the blue.

I had checked extensively the name Achaylus and all its forms and found none, so it leaves me to believe that someone connected to the game has spotted my username and basically pinched it for themselves.

There are no coincidences.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The group of players I have prefer the low end spectrum of Heresy, under level 5. They like the fact that if they try to go toe to toe with something it will most likely eat them and requires an indirect approach. The power level of the DW is a bit extreme for their tastes. They also feel it is more hack and slash than DH. I think this is mainly due to the whole Horde mechanic of the system. 
I tried to argue that DW could be rp heavy also but the general attitude of the group is 'They are marines, they have no depth.' :: shrugs :: One of the key things to do when running a game is to listen to the players and make it fun for them, so its too clunky for my group


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

More material... great! 

i do think the system in deathwatch is pretty harsh to handle, dark heresy is lower level and feels right but Deathwatch is too epic


----------

